# Teaching > Lesson Plans >  Help in Middle English Period !!

## EeMmAaN

~~

Hello Folks,

I need an over view of Middle English Period -- Can sumone help me in this regards !!

EeMmAaN

~~

----------


## Logos

Interactive Medieval Timeline from McMaster University:
http://mw.mcmaster.ca/timeline.html

Middle English Compendium: Uni. of Michigan:
http://quod.lib.umich.edu/m/mec/

Excellent Middle English Anthology based on many Norton texts:
http://www.luminarium.org/medlit/

Additional sources:
http://www.luminarium.org/medlit/medresource.htm

----------


## EeMmAaN

~~

Thanx Logos -- But this still did'nt full fill my need --  :Frown:  :Frown: 

EeMmAaN

~~

----------


## Petrarch's Love

What sorts of things are you looking for EeMmAaN? I study and teach in the Medieval and Renaissance periods, so I should be able to help answer some of your questions. By an "overview" of the Middle English period do you mean historical information, or different literary texts (Logos' links look like great places to start for that), or are you hoping to answer some particular questions? Let us know more specifically what you need.

Here's another link to another, more in depth, timeline in case that's the sort of thing you're looking for: http://www.timeref.com/index.htm

----------

